# 2nd Annual Midwest Bowhunter Championship, Kinmundy IL, Pics of what ur playing for!!



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

Hey friends, Sept 9th, South Central Archery Club will be hosting the 2nd Annual Midwest Bowhunter Championship. Hope to see a few friends there. Last year we had 73 shooters. Hoping to build on that for this year. 

To print a flyer you can go to our web site www.southcentralarchery.com or like us on facebook South Central Archery. Here some pics of what your playing for.


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

ttt


----------



## deck (Feb 21, 2010)

cant wait!


----------



## Mitchhunt (Jan 31, 2011)

I'll print a copy of your flyer and put it out at our club shoot this weekend and also on Sept. 2nd. I know a few guys that have been to y'alls club and all spoke well of your shoots. I can't make it that weekend but maybe we can send some central IL guys your way. Very cool trophies!


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

Mitchhunt said:


> I'll print a copy of your flyer and put it out at our club shoot this weekend and also on Sept. 2nd. I know a few guys that have been to y'alls club and all spoke well of your shoots. I can't make it that weekend but maybe we can send some central IL guys your way. Very cool trophies!


Thanks Mitchhunt! Hope you can make it down sometime and I'm still hoping to do that field shoot at your place. Sounds like fun. Thanks again!!


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Maybe we will finally meet!!!!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Where in Illinois is this located?

I mean where the heck is Kinmundy?


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

Garceau said:


> Where in Illinois is this located?
> 
> I mean where the heck is Kinmundy?


30 minutes south of Effingham, IL on I-57. It is a good haul from Wisconsin but if you have a camper, make a weekend of it. Have a great campground close by. Hope that helps.


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

Babyk said:


> Maybe we will finally meet!!!!


You show up and your drinks are on me for all the help you did here on Archerytalk. Hope u make it!!!


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Let's see if am off that weekend I'll know tonight when I goto work!!!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Effingham....where that big azz cross is?

Every time I go by it I cant help but wonder how much charity could have been done for the cost of that bad boy!


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Garceau said:


> Effingham....where that big azz cross is?
> 
> Every time I go by it I cant help but wonder how much charity could have been done for the cost of that bad boy!


Wow.....silly post sir...... Your forgetting what that cross represents


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I know what the cross represents - 

I went past it this year on the way to Metropolis and took a pic of it, its a sight to see for sure. I even posted it on FB and everyone knew exactly where that was. I wondered what else could have been done with that money. I know many people that are very close to God but dont need to be in a flashy church to feel him.

thats all I was saying.

But you guys are correct it would be a heck of a haul from me in Wisconsin. Was hoping it was a couple more hours north....good luck on the turn out!


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

Garceau said:


> I know what the cross represents -
> 
> I went past it this year on the way to Metropolis and took a pic of it, its a sight to see for sure. I even posted it on FB and everyone knew exactly where that was. I wondered what else could have been done with that money. I know many people that are very close to God but dont need to be in a flashy church to feel him.
> 
> ...


Kevin, thanks for asking our location. maybe one of these years you just might venture on down and have some fun. Please bring some cheese when you do. Love that stuff up there.


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

Babyk said:


> Let's see if am off that weekend I'll know tonight when I goto work!!!


:thumbs_up


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

ttt


----------



## deck (Feb 21, 2010)

ttt


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

ttt


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:bump:


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

should be a good time........cant make it tho :angry:


----------



## buttspanker (Apr 25, 2008)

next year have more classes and Ill come get me one of the bigest trophies! I dont mind the drive! No joke!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

All I know about Effingham is that walmart....that has that GIANT 6 point up on the wall ( or use to) horns the size of an elk. but that deer was there like 20 yrs ago.


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

Babyk said:


> should be a good time........cant make it tho :angry:


bummer


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

buttspanker said:


> next year have more classes and Ill come get me one of the bigest trophies! I dont mind the drive! No joke!


maybe next year


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

bhtr3d said:


> All I know about Effingham is that walmart....that has that GIANT 6 point up on the wall ( or use to) horns the size of an elk. but that deer was there like 20 yrs ago.


you know more about effingham than I do


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

Tomorrow Sept 9th, 7am to noon registration. Awesome weather!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

My group will get there around 11:15.


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

shootist said:


> My group will get there around 11:15.


Great!


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Have a good time guys!!!!!!

Post up the winning scores and total attendance please after the shoot


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

If possible let us know number of shooters & maybe some of the scores compared to pergect.
I hope you have a great turn out.


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

Well, we had 88 shooters!!! that is a new record for our club. Will get scores posted soon.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Cool-thanks.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

scores??
pics???


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

Babyk said:


> scores??
> pics???


scores are up, pics will be soon

click here for scores http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1845293


----------

